# Eeep! More babies!! - Fudge x Toffee...again :)



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I told you she was pregnant again, didn't I. Last week, Fudge gave birth to ten little wonders once again and now they are a week old and their coats are just coming through. I've got mainly chocolate selfs by the looks of it, along with one black, 2 black bandeds, 1 chocolate banded and a broken chocolate. Quite a few of them look like satins at the moment, and the last litter of Fudge and Toffee's had semi longhairs in it, so we'll have to wait and see on these. I think there are 5 of each sex, but I'm not sure on one and it could be six bucks and 4 does. 3 of the does are marked and one is black, so I may be keeping those as well as one boy, so the others will be up for grabs!

Black self and the banded/marked gang. The ones I'll be keeping, most likely.

























The chocolate selfs. Do they look satin to you? I think all these are bucks, one maybe a doe. These will be up for sale 

















Everybody!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Also, here are the two males from the previous litter, the black self with the belly spot (named Korin) and the chocolate banded (named Bandit). They are both semi longhaired, I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

The last two look like they're longhaired. And all of your babies are adorable!


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Those black banded mice are very cute.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sooo sweet-Congrats!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks! Here are today's pictures.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Mum looks as though she`s saying `Oi, stop looking at my babies!` The chocolates are gorgeous. x


----------

